# kann ich hier was falsch machen...?



## Matze L.E. (15. Mai 2003)

hab inder bike dieses bicycles.de angebot von dem B1 Dirt Pro gesehen und wollte mir das als günstiges einsteigerbike zulegen. hat eigentlich alles was hier für einsteigerbikes als wichtig befunden wurde. will damit dirten und streeten... kennt jemand das bike oder kann es mir sogar empfehlen? 

hier der link...


----------



## Fox (15. Mai 2003)

Also ich weiss jetzt über B1 BMX Räder nicht soviel und wusste bis vorhin auch gar nicht das die sowas machen... Aber schau dir doch auch mal bei www.gsbmx.de die Einsteiger Bikes von WTP, Felt und Eastern an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (15. Mai 2003)

hi!
also mich würden irgendwie schoma die reflektoren abschrecken  
desweiteren schaut der rahmen am steuerrohr vor nach flatland aus (vgl. khe lagger)

CYA

P.S. www.bigboysports.de hat auch a paar gute einsteigerbikes!


----------



## kater (16. Mai 2003)

Der Rahmen hat am Lenkkopf wirklich Ähnlichkeiten mit einem Flatlandrahmen.


----------



## Bremerhavener© (16. Mai 2003)

Hmm ich hab von der Ausstattung her schon schlechtere Bikes gesehen, ob das Gusset am Steuerrohr jetzt so extrem Flatland ist is Geschmackssache, WTP Thrillseeker und Hoffman Butcher sahen auch ma so aus da hat es der Stabilität in keinem Fall geschadet.

Ob das Ding jetzt aber einem Beginner-Bike von Felt oder WTP auf Dauer gleichwertig gegenüber steht halt ich fuer unwahrscheinlich.
Sind mir auch zuwenig Ausstattungsdetails vermerkt, mich würde z.B. das Material der restlichen Komponenten interessieren, welche Naben verbaut sind und so weiter.

Ach ja und zum letzten Post: HÄNDE weg von den BigBoySports Rädern wie KHE Evo`s, Clatch etc. 
Haste keine Freude mit !

Ich empfehle dir wie jedem ein schönes Felt oder WTP, vielleicht auch bald eines der neuen GT Serie,wenn man weiß wie sie sich bewährt haben.


----------



## Moshcore (17. Mai 2003)

das teil muss ne tonne wiegen mit der ausstattung also das is echt voll mist das bike gibt auf jeden bessere


----------



## Fox (17. Mai 2003)

Mein Tip an dich ist das WTP Dare Devil... Das Bike hat ne ganz ordentliche Ausstattung und auch schon dreiteilige Kurbeln. Kostet dafür aber auch etwas mehr aber da wirst du wahrscheinlich länger dran Freude dran haben.






Hier mal ein Link:
http://www.wethepeople.de/2003/product.php?nr=58


----------



## Matze L.E. (18. Mai 2003)

ich brauche keine tipps für alternativen, das b1 hat auch ne 3pc-kurbel und das wtp kostet 150   (300dm!) mehr...


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (18. Mai 2003)

@matze l.e.:
ich würd lieber die 150 mehr ausgeben, weil du garantiert mit einem WTP bmx um einiges länger spaß hast, als mit einem B1. is deinen entscheidung, wir können dir nur tipps geben. sag uns abba dann, waste dir gekauft hast. 

CYA!


----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Matze L.E. _
> *ich brauche keine tipps für alternativen, das b1 hat auch ne 3pc-kurbel und das wtp kostet 150   (300dm!) mehr... *



Dann viel Spass mit dem Rad wenn du so dicke Ahnung hast...


----------



## Matze L.E. (18. Mai 2003)

wenn ich so dicke erfahrung hätte würde ich nicht fragen. aber ihr mit euerm grenzenlosen know how seid auch keine große hilfe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. Mai 2003)

Ich sage dir nur das, was fuer mich das A und O des BMX ist:
Am falschen Ende geld zu sparen geht zu Lasten der Gesundheit ! Take the Risk and be a fool baby...


----------



## Matze L.E. (18. Mai 2003)

ok dann sag ich dir jetzt ein par weisheiten von euch in bezug auf einsteiger-bmx-bikes.

1. crmo
2. 3pc crank
3. 48h rims
4. hinten 14mm achse
5. sehr preisgünstig

und nur weil nicht felt oder wtp drauf steht ist es aufeinmal *******. ich hatte nach erfahrungen gefragt, nicht nach subjektivem markenbewusstsein.

danke für eure zahlreichen antworten. 
mfg,matze


----------



## Bremerhavener© (18. Mai 2003)

Du bist der Ober-Knaller...muss ich echt ma sagen....hast du dich schonma abgelegt, weil dir beim 180 acht Stufen runter der Felgenring hinten weggeplatzt ist weil du 25 Euro sparen wolltest- SO WIE ICH?

Ich denke nicht  hier spreche ich NUR aus Erfahrung und DU hast KEIN bißchen Ahnung wovon du redest !

mfg
Reik

Ein CrMo Rahmen haelt nicht nur wegen des Materials,die Geometrie ist das entscheidende,Schwachstellen entfernen. Die 3teilige ist aus geschmiedetem Stahl,die verbieg ich dir in einer halben Stunde. Die Felgen sind billigstes Aluminium,haben keine ausreichende Steifigkeit, 48 Speichen haben NICHTS zu sagen.

WTP und Felt bikes sind seit Jahren ausgereift und von BMXern entworfen und entwickelt ,das ist bei B1 nicht der Fall und DAS macht den Preisunterschied und garantiert die Sicherheit.

Und jetzt viel Spass mit deinem neuen Bike,!


----------



## 5PR!NGBRUNN3N (18. Mai 2003)

@bremerhavener 

wenn ich mir teilweise die MTB's von b1 anschau, kommt mir scho das kotzen. und was soll dann erst so ein BMX? es soll für dirt/street sein, abba der rahmen sieht halt nur noch flatland mäßig aus. dann hab ich schoma so ne ähnlich kurbel (war auch geschmiedeter stahl, 3pc) bei nem normalem bunny hop ABGERISSEN!!! also, du investierst das zusätzliche geld eigtl nur in deine gesundheit. 
Mei endstatement: wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen! have fun mit deim neuen "bmx"

CYA!


----------



## Matze L.E. (19. Mai 2003)

> Du bist der Ober-Knaller...muss ich echt ma sagen....hast du dich schonma abgelegt, weil dir beim 180 acht Stufen runter der Felgenring hinten weggeplatzt ist weil du 25 Euro sparen wolltest- SO WIE ICH?



ich glaube mich zu erinnern was von 'einsteiger' geschrieben zu haben... bis ich ein crack bin wie du dauerts wohl noch ein wenig  



> Ein CrMo Rahmen haelt nicht nur wegen des Materials,die Geometrie ist das entscheidende,Schwachstellen entfernen.



ich darf dich nochmal quoten...? 





> Hmm ich hab von der Ausstattung her schon schlechtere Bikes gesehen, ob das Gusset am Steuerrohr jetzt so extrem Flatland ist is Geschmackssache, WTP Thrillseeker und Hoffman Butcher sahen auch ma so aus da hat es der Stabilität in keinem Fall geschadet.





> Die 3teilige ist aus geschmiedetem Stahl,die verbieg ich dir in einer halben Stunde. Die Felgen sind billigstes Aluminium,haben keine ausreichende Steifigkeit



das wäre der erste wirkliche einwand... aber woher nimmst du denn diese weisheiten?


----------



## Bremerhavener© (19. Mai 2003)

Ich sags ja,kauf das Bike und ich lach dich aus- Im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich mich ueber meinen Distributor naemlich schon mal ueber dieses ominöse Fahrrad schlau gemacht und mal geschaut,welche Teile sie von wo beziehen.
Und es ist schauderhaft. Aber ich hab echt keinen Bock jemanden zu belehren der in seiner Engstirnigkeit keinen Plan von Fahrrädern hat aber meint den dicken Besserwisser raushängen lassen zu müssen...kauf dir das Rad und irgendwann einmal wirst du in deinem Gesicht sehen was ich meine...wenn du den Asphalt geküsst hast.
Ich bin schon sehr viel mehr Fahrraeder gefahren als du es in deinem ganzen Leben tun wirst und wenn du denkst ich erzähl dir einen vom Pferd dann lass ich dich liebend gern in diesem Glauben...soll nich mein Problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Mai 2003)

@ Matze

Wenn Du Einsteiger bist, dürfte das B one erstmal (!!!) genügen. Jedoch sobald Du den Braten gerochen hast und richtig BMX fahren willst, kommt das Ding an seine Grenzen. Und dann gehts los: neue 3pc Kurbeln, andere Reifen, Pegs, etc.
Das hab ich selber mitgemacht und genau soviel ausgegeben, wie wenn ich mir gleich ein gutes Komplettrad gekauft oder eins aufgebaut hätte. Sicherlich fährst Du nicht gleich voll derb von Anfang an, aber das kommt von selber. Was die Kurbeln angeht, muß ich ihm recht geben, kenne ähnliche von KHE, keine SB Lager -> wackeln mehr als sie funktionieren und sind nicht sehr stabil. 
Mein Tip: gebrauchtes gutes Komplettrad besorgen und checken, ob dir BMX taugt, falls ja, hast mit nem gebrauchten, falls es gut erhalten is, nix falsch gemacht, weil es wahrscheinlich ähnlich viel wie das neue B one kostet aber  besser hält und sinnvoller aufgebaut ist. 
Is meine Meinung. 
Mach was Du denkst!!


----------



## [RoBMX] (22. Mai 2003)

Weiß ned.. also schau auf www.bmxmailorder.de also schau mal...  
wieviel willst du denn dafür ausgeben... ? mhhhh.... *grübl*
Schreib ein e-mail an die Paranogarage (BMX-mailorder)
die helfen dir aufjeden fall weiter ... oder weißt du was ... ruf dort an ...   

du schau nicht so auf den preis also  ich meine 100 euro mehr bei nem guten bike sind 300-400 nacher in ersatzteilen! 
also denke nach aber des mit paranogarage würde ich mir mal vornehmen !


greez /2 0 /3


----------

